# REEM air handler... Slow / Off fan. Too much return air?



## stevef22 (Sep 22, 2021)

Strangest thing on newly installed RUUD air handler and outdoor unit. 

The ourdoor unit is from 2017. And the Indoor unit is from 2010 however brand new. Been sitting in warehouse. When we installed it, all brand new. 

OURDOOR UNIT
https://www.theacoutlet.com/documents/Repair-Parts-Goodman-GSXC16.pdf
GSXC160241CB

INDOOR UNIT
rhpl-hm2421ja


https://libertywholesalegroup.com/product-doc/rheem/rhpl-air-handler-install-man.pdf





ISSUE: Indoor air handler is sitting on top of open box. Fan throttles down unit blows luke warm air.


When we put peice of cardboard near intake to block 50-70 percent air.The fan spins up and air blows very clold 20F across coils. 



TOO MUCH RETURN AIR? What is causing this?


Thanks so much


----------

